# Team Christmas Lights: We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!



## Ignition (Nov 30, 2018)

​
*@Ignition
@Mider T
@SonOfMan
@The Death & The Strawberry
@Ultra Instinct Vegito
@Freechoice
@Dark Wanderer
@Action Hero
@Underworld Broker
@scerpers
@Kiseki
@DeVision
@Pocalypse
@Kira Yagami
@colours*




 In this thread you can complete your team tasks, have general convos and receive your gifts.
Be friendly ! 

Mods you can tag if needing some help here regarding the event: @ane @Bontakun @Rinoa @Majin Lu @White Wolf 
if there is another matter to care of here, call any mod online.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*❆ Event ends December 26 at 8:00AM UTC.❆*
____________________________________________


*Individual Tasks *

❆ Change your avatar (Christmas themed)
Any time from now until the end of the event. Tag @Majin Lu when you changed it in your team thread.

--------------

*- Secret Santa -*
Give gifts to your randomly assigned Buddy without revealing your identity!

Remaining anonymous is as simple as creating one thread and leaving gifts and messages in  and it will be moved to a public area by elves. Make sure to TAG YOUR BUDDY in the message!

*Important: Entries and Misc is a section where only you can see your thread aside from mods. So in that one thread you will create for this event you will post your rep messages and gifts for your Buddy and a mod will deliver all them instead of you. We ask you tag your Buddy there so it is easier to track him/her. He/she isn't going to get a not a notification.
*
--------------

❆ Until December 6, 8:00AM UTC: *Send a nice Christmas themed video to your Buddy*

--------------

❆ Until December 11, 8:00AM UTC: *Make a 175 x 250 avatar for your Buddy*

--------------

❆ Until December 16, 8:00AM UTC: *Write a poem to your Buddy*

--------------

❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:* give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.*
Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.

--------------

❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC: *Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa (in this thread) . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity!*

--------------

...and avoid being guessed right by your Buddy.

--------------

❆ Until December 24, 8:00AM UTC: Draw something nice for your Buddy.
You can sign it because it will only be delivered during Christmas.

--------------

_______________________________

* Team Tasks *


❆ *Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song* until December 11, 8:00AM UTC

--------------

❆ *Write 4 poems as a gift to the other 4 teams* until December 24, 8:00AM UTC
Each poem must have as theme the name of the team that will receive it.
Advice: Try to divide your team in 4 groups so each group can work on a poem.

--------------

*ALL TASKS COMPLETED*:*


*
2 boxes:* Secret Santa completed no elaborate tasks (avatar and drawing)
*3 boxes:* Secret Santa completed at least one elaborate task
*4 boxes: *Secret Santa completed both elaborate tasks

** Important:* The Guessing Task doesn't count here.



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Ignition
@Mider T
@SonOfMan
@The Death & The Strawberry
@Ultra Instinct Vegito
@Freechoice
@Dark Wanderer


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Action Hero
@Underworld Broker
@scerpers
@Kiseki
@DeVision
@Pocalypse
@Kira Yagami
@colours


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Avatar changed! @Majin Lu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 30, 2018)

I got no tag notification


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I got no tag notification




And I even didn't edit it like adding you later.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 30, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I got no tag notification




Same. Strange

Also 

@Majin Lu  I changed my avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 30, 2018)

Avatar changed btw @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 30, 2018)

Avatar changed @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Can't wait to get my Iambic PentaMider on


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 30, 2018)

> ❆ *Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song* until December 11, 8:00AM UTC
> 
> ❆ *Write 4 poems as a gift to the other 4 teams* until December 24, 8:00AM UTC



^what should be our team motto? Also we need a Christmas themed song 

Any ideas for poems?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

Avatar changed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)

As for the song


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## colours (Nov 30, 2018)

I got no tag but fuck yeah team Christmas lights


----------



## Rax (Nov 30, 2018)

This one is the best team


----------



## scerpers (Dec 1, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I got no tag notification


same. also chanfed my avy


----------



## scerpers (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scerpers (Dec 1, 2018)

also for the avatar what constitutes 'elaborated'?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu Changed my ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu does a bad santa count? Kappa  (changed my avatar)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2018)

DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu does a bad santa count? Kappa  (changed my avatar)


Yes, it’s Christmas themed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

scerpers said:


> also for the avatar what constitutes 'elaborated'?


Has some work on them, like outlines, effects, etc. If you just cut/cropped an image without changing anything more, so it isn't elaborated.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 1, 2018)

Changed ava @Majin Lu

also poems  I'd rather draw.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

@Kiseki 

Delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Ignition delivery from Santa 

"Hope you like it. Sort of a classic"


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> @Kiseki
> 
> Delivery from Santa





Belligerent Elf said:


> @Ignition delivery from Santa
> 
> "Hope you like it. Sort of a classic"


And this is what happens when you logged in 2 accounts at the same time.  I feel like the worst Elf ever.


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2018)

I’ll change my avatar for our team by tomorrow at the latest, sorry Christmas lights


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

We should base our motto and the xmas video on the name of our team so something to do with christmas lights

Not everyone knows everyone here for a proper motto


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> We should base our motto and the xmas video on the name of our team so something to do with christmas lights
> 
> Not everyone knows everyone here for a proper motto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2018)

I like this.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2018)

So this could be the motto.
I don't know about the video. And my drawing skills are terrible. 
Do we have a poet and an artist among us?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2018)

Changed avy again @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

I will post a poem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 1, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> @Kiseki
> 
> Delivery from Santa


OH MY GOD IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL LMAOOOOO


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Mider T Santa asked me to deliver some gifts:



*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 



[/spoiller]


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

Santa's delivery!

"Most aesthetic video I could find, hope you like it "


----------



## Ignition (Dec 1, 2018)

DeVision said:


> So this could be the motto.
> I don't know about the video. And my drawing skills are terrible.
> Do we have a poet and an artist among us?



I can draw. Absolutely no writing skills tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

[USERGROUP=523]@Team Light[/USERGROUP] 

Hi! If it is the first time you are here, just know we are in your team thread! Welcome! 

*Read yours tasks here:* 

*Q & A*

*Q: Do I need to keep the same avatar until the end of this events?*
A: You don't. You can change it anytime you wish to. It is just you will get the daily avatar prize for the days you did wear a Christmas themed avatar.

*Q: How will I deliver my gifts and reps to my Buddy?*
A: You will create one thread in this section: 
It is a secret section where only you and the mods can see your thread, so don't worry about tagging your Buddy there that he/she will not get a notification.

You can let a rep message (with or without a clue of who you are) in that thread and after 2 day, you can let another rep message until you reach 10 given reps. Tag @Santa's Elf too because he is the one delivering the reps.

About the gifts, you can ask someone to make an avatar in your place, but the drawing and poem tasks must be done by you.

*Q: Santa's Elf delivered the rep one day after I requested the rep message. When will I can send another rep message again?*
A: Don't worry if it was delivered a little late. What does matter is the moment you posted the message in your event thread requesting it to be delivered. You will can post another rep deliver request 2 days after that.

*Q: Do I have to wear the avatar I received as a gift?*
A: If you don't feel like it, you don't have to. Wearing it isn't required but appreciated.

*Q: My Buddy has his/her profile closed, so it isn't easy to stalk him/her and know what he/she likes.*
A: Try to use the search function to find his/her posts: 
Write his/her name in "Posted by Member:" and make sure the option "Search in Forums:" is set for _All Forums_.

*Q: What does "The Guessing Task doesn't count here." mean?*
A: That means it doesn't matter if you guessed your Secret Santa wrong, if you did all the other tasks, you still will get the boxes.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Dec 2, 2018)

@Majin Lu , changed my avatar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> Santa's delivery!
> 
> "Most aesthetic video I could find, hope you like it "



To whom is this gift? I guess it's not to all of us.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 2, 2018)

So we got our motto and Mider T is sorting out the poems

Good work Christmas Lights 

Choosing the song will be the easiest. Got plenty of time for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2018)

@Majin Lu avatar changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 3, 2018)

We fell behind a bit  did we choose a motto and song yet ? i'll do the banner if needed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 3, 2018)

'Shining bright like a diamond' would maybe be a nice motto?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 3, 2018)

Ignition said:


> We fell behind a bit  did we choose a motto and song yet ? i'll do the banner if needed.






Would this pic look good as banner? Ofc still has to get cropped and edited a bit, but think it's pretty good for editing. You can do it if you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> 'Shining bright like a diamond' would maybe be a nice motto?



I like but I’m easily pleased


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@Underworld Broker delivery from Santa!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

Delivery from Santa! hohoho

''_Freshly baked avys for @The Death & The Strawberry  _''

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ignition (Dec 3, 2018)

So between these two mottes? lets cast a vote or feel free to add more.


*- We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!

- Shining bright like a diamond

@Mider T
@SonOfMan
@The Death & The Strawberry
@Ultra Instinct Vegito
@Freechoice
@Dark Wanderer
@Action Hero
@Underworld Broker
@scerpers
@Kiseki
@DeVision
@Pocalypse
@Kira Yagami
@colours
*


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2018)

Ignition said:


> So between these two mottes? lets cast a vote or feel free to add more.
> 
> 
> *- We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!
> ...



First one


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 3, 2018)

Ignition said:


> So between these two mottes? lets cast a vote or feel free to add more.
> 
> 
> *- We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!
> ...


First one


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 3, 2018)

@Majin Lu changed my avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 3, 2018)

I tried making a gif banner but it needs a background to work with transparency 

Who wants to the thread?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scerpers (Dec 3, 2018)

Ignition said:


> *- We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!*


this one


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Dec 3, 2018)

Ignition said:


> *- We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!*


I am okay with this one.


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 3, 2018)

Ignition said:


> So between these two mottes? lets cast a vote or feel free to add more.
> 
> 
> *- We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!
> ...


I like the first one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2018)

Let's go with the first one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2018)

Ignition said:


> I tried making a gif banner but it needs a background to work with transparency
> 
> Who wants to the thread?



I really like the second one, starry night in the background looks  pretty


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2018)

DeVision said:


> To whom is this gift? I guess it's not to all of us.


I can't believe the Buddy wasn't tagged by me the Elf!


----------



## scerpers (Dec 4, 2018)

Ignition said:


> I tried making a gif banner but it needs a background to work with transparency
> 
> Who wants to the thread?


i like the third one the best. the background of the second makes it look like its taking place in space. and the black background of the first doesnt look great


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> Santa's delivery!
> 
> "Most aesthetic video I could find, hope you like it "


@The Death & The Strawberry This gift above from Santa is for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2018)

I also like the first motto better.

About the banner, I agree with @scerpers


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 4, 2018)

Ignition said:


> - We're Christmas lights...when one of us goes out, we all go out!



This one


----------



## Ignition (Dec 4, 2018)

Alright we are in an agreement with the motto  
Does the song need to be xmas lights related? otherwise we can go with the ones @Pocalypse suggested.

@Majin Lu could I have OP to edit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 4, 2018)

I was just messin' with them songs

Song can be anything xmas related tbh, you guys can choose.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 4, 2018)

Our sparkles got updated


----------



## Kira Yagami (Dec 4, 2018)

First ones cool,im fine with it


----------



## Ignition (Dec 4, 2018)

OP updated  @Majin Lu 

Now the worst part, the poems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2018)

Ignition said:


> OP updated  @Majin Lu
> 
> Now the worst part, the poems



@Mider T will do it. 
What else do we have to do?

Btw. a question. Am I the only one whose secret Santa is not sending anything? XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ignition (Dec 4, 2018)

Poll updated


----------



## scerpers (Dec 4, 2018)

DeVision said:


> @Mider T will do it.
> What else do we have to do?
> 
> Btw. a question. Am I the only one whose secret Santa is not sending anything? XD


you aint the only one


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't gotten anything either


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out what i should draw for my buddy


----------



## Ignition (Dec 5, 2018)

Ugh I can't get Paint Tool SAI to work  already expired fml


----------



## scerpers (Dec 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what i should draw for my buddy


i wanna draw something too but my drawing skills are non existent  im like an anti picasso


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2018)

Can we get help from our teammates for that? Probably not, because someone might be our buddy? XD


----------



## Action Hero (Dec 6, 2018)

@Majin Lu  Avatar Changed.

Peace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 6, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Btw. a question. Am I the only one whose secret Santa is not sending anything? XD



Same. Haven't received any rep or a video. 

I've been sending my stuff.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Same. Haven't received any rep or a video.
> 
> I've been sending my stuff.



We won't be able to guess our secret Santa this way.. It's not fair.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

[USERGROUP=523]@Team Light[/USERGROUP] 

You still can send your video until 24 hours from now on. Half the prize because the deadline for that task was more than 12 hours ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 6, 2018)

DeVision said:


> We won't be able to guess our secret Santa this way.. It's not fair.



Whatever the other party do or don't do, we must continue our good deeds for Christmas Lights gang

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

DeVision said:


> We won't be able to guess our secret Santa this way.. It's not fair.


Don't worry. The elves will help you all in the end, if that is the case.  Also, the guessing part isn't part of the "complete all tasks".


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 8, 2018)

We should really start working on the poems for other teams


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> We should really start working on the poems for other teams



How long do the poems have to be? 
Should we form teams or something? 

But yeah, I agree with you.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 8, 2018)

Roses are red,
violets are blue,
gingerbread is sweet
and so are you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ignition (Dec 8, 2018)

Do we post them here? I thought of one for team snow


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Do we post them here? I thought of one for team snow



I guess so? I don't think anyone's gonna steal our lyrics.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 8, 2018)

On the bright holiday of Christmas, snow glitters and creeps,
white on the street, while a snowstorm passes,
snowflakes, the angels, fall from heaven,
With it comes a time of fairy tales and miracles.
We wish you success with your dreams and obstacles !


Does it sound cheesy?


----------



## colours (Dec 8, 2018)

Voted on poll


----------



## colours (Dec 8, 2018)

Ignition said:


> I tried making a gif banner but it needs a background to work with transparency
> 
> Who wants to the thread?



I like the third the most

Or the first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 9, 2018)

Why am I the only one who likes the 2nd one the most?  

Though maybe it just reminds me of how pretty starry nights over here are with Christmas lights everywhere


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 9, 2018)

DeVision said:


> How long do the poems have to be?
> Should we form teams or something?
> 
> But yeah, I agree with you.



Hmm.. I dont know, I guess if it sounds good then a short one is also okey.
Also I'm bad at poems so the only ones you'd get are Rose's are red and violets are blue


----------



## Ignition (Dec 9, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why am I the only one who likes the 2nd one the most?
> 
> Though maybe it just reminds me of how pretty starry nights over here are with Christmas lights everywhere



Tbf I put a random background  thanks though, the gif wouldn't work without one and everyone uses different skin so in the end I went for the third one.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 9, 2018)

Team Snow poem is done, so i'll leave the others to you guys. I have to do the drawing to my buddy still


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2018)

@Mider T , we need you.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 10, 2018)

Where are my xmas reps tho  
Secret santa pls if you're reading this I hate you.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Where are my xmas reps tho
> Secret santa pls if you're reading this I hate you.





Will we ever find out who our Santa was? XD


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 10, 2018)

Not a single rep from my Santa or anything still

I've sent off 4 reps with hints, video, and avatar. I'm not artistic at all but I'm at least contributing 

I hope the mods can give us some compensation for us who've got jack


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 10, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Where are my xmas reps tho
> Secret santa pls if you're reading this I hate you.



Our santas must hate us 

But for xmas differences should be set aside, be the bigger man if you're reading this Santa!


----------



## scerpers (Dec 12, 2018)

my santa hates me. but that aint stopping me from getting MY SHIT OUT. bitch made santas


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 12, 2018)

For @The Death & The Strawberry 

"Roses are red
Violets are blue
I got no creativity for poems
But I'm still wishing a Merry Christmas to you"


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2018)

We won't be able to finish or tasks, will we?


----------



## Ignition (Dec 13, 2018)

We have like 2 weeks to do the poems, just don't leave it for the last day :c


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Underworld Broker 

from Santa:


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> from Santa:



Omg Rindou!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 14, 2018)

@Majin Lu changed avy ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Ignition


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Dark Wanderer delivery from the elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@nighty the mighty delivery from elves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@DeVision delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@colours delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Freechoice delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Action Hero from elves


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@SonOfMan delivery from elves


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Kira Yagami from elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Pocalypse from elves


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Ultra Instinct Vegito delivery from elves!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @DeVision delivery from elves!



Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @SonOfMan delivery from elves


I appreciate the 1 hour loop


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 14, 2018)

Is this from our santas or mods? 

Seems odd with everything coming in at the same time.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2018)

^I think someone (a mod) is using the elf account to consolidate and send the gifts in bulk. It's a reasonable way to do it on their end. alternative would be to constantly log in, check the section and deliver gifts.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 14, 2018)

A certain mod is the Elf who delivers presents from your Secret Santas (SS)


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 16, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Is this from our santas or mods?
> 
> Seems odd with everything coming in at the same time.





President Raiden said:


> ^I think someone (a mod) is using the elf account to consolidate and send the gifts in bulk. It's a reasonable way to do it on their end. alternative would be to constantly log in, check the section and deliver gifts.





Nataly said:


> A certain mod is the Elf who delivers presents from your Secret Santas (SS)


I'm going to be sincere here: It isn't only one mod who log in both elf accounts.

The one who delivered the videos was me and they are my video gifts for you. If it is said_* "delivery from Santa"*_ it is from your Secret Santa. If it is *"delivery from elves"* it is from a mod. It is just I had to watch all videos to pick something good for you guys, I didn't delivery any video without watching it (the only one I didnt watch full is the 1 hour Mariah Carey video ). It is also why I took some time to deliver them.

I hope you liked them.

It is also true we deliver Secret Santas' gifs or reps almost at the same time, so we don't have to log in as an elf everytime. It also helps us to keep track delivering them in the same timeframe because we have the tasks file to update too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 16, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm going to be sincere here: It isn't only one mod who log in both elf accounts.
> 
> The one who delivered the videos was me and they are my video gifts for you. If it is said_* "delivery from Santa"*_ it is from your Secret Santa. If it is *"delivery from elves"* it is from a mod. It is just I had to watch all videos to pick something good for you guys, I didn't delivery any video without watching it (the only one I didnt watch full is the 1 hour Mariah Carey video ). It is also why I took some time to deliver them.
> 
> ...



You’re so sweet I wanna hug you.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 16, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm going to be sincere here: It isn't only one mod who log in both elf accounts.
> 
> The one who delivered the videos was me and they are my video gifts for you. If it is said_* "delivery from Santa"*_ it is from your Secret Santa. If it is *"delivery from elves"* it is from a mod. It is just I had to watch all videos to pick something good for you guys, I didn't delivery any video without watching it (the only one I didnt watch full is the 1 hour Mariah Carey video ). It is also why I took some time to deliver them.
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you and other mods. Let them all know I really appreciate little touches like that, I'm sure other participants feel the same way too


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm going to be sincere here: It isn't only one mod who log in both elf accounts.
> 
> The one who delivered the videos was me and they are my video gifts for you. If it is said_* "delivery from Santa"*_ it is from your Secret Santa. If it is *"delivery from elves"* it is from a mod. It is just I had to watch all videos to pick something good for you guys, I didn't delivery any video without watching it (the only one I didnt watch full is the 1 hour Mariah Carey video ). It is also why I took some time to deliver them.
> 
> ...



Yes that's what I meant. I just wanted to know if those stuff was from mods or our actual secret santas who're dicks for not participating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyone thought of a poem for Team Santa, Gifts and Xmas Tree yet?  we need to finish this before 24th.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 18, 2018)

*Team gifts:*

My gift to you this Christmas
comes tied with a pretty bow.
It's not important what's inside the box, 
just that you're gifted with true kindness and compassion


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Anyone thought of a poem for Team Santa, Gifts and Xmas Tree yet?  we need to finish this before 24th.



Already? 
What about team snow?


----------



## Ignition (Dec 19, 2018)

DeVision said:


> Already?
> What about team snow?



I already wrote one for Snow a few posts back. 
Santa and Tree left so we can be done with this.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder for upcoming individual tasks 
_❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.

_❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC: Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa in the event thread . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity❆_


----------



## Ignition (Dec 19, 2018)

*Team Tree:*

Christmas trees, long and green,
Enjoy the smell of a pine, spruce, or fir tree.
When it gets decorated, we'll all cheer.
Happy New Year  !


----------



## Ignition (Dec 19, 2018)

Anyway i'm done @Majin Lu 
*

Team Snow:*


> On the bright holiday of Christmas, snow glitters and creeps,
> white on the street, while a snowstorm passes,
> snowflakes fall from the sky,
> With it comes a time of fairy tales and miracles.
> We wish you success with your dreams and obstacles !


*
Team Tree:*


> Christmas trees, long and green,
> Enjoy the smell of a pine, spruce, or fir tree.
> When it gets decorated, we'll all cheer.
> Happy New Year !


*
Team Santa:*


> Santa's workshop is in full swing
> And the elves are making tons of toys.
> They're gifts for children on Santa's "nice list,"
> Too bad you guys are bad boys and girls.
> And shall receive no gifts !


*
Team Gifts:*


> My gift to you this Christmas
> comes tied with a pretty bow.
> It's not important what's inside the box,
> just that you're gifted with true kindness and compassion


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 19, 2018)

You did a great job


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 20, 2018)

@Kira Yagami delivery from your Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 20, 2018)

@Underworld Broker from Santa 

_Noses are red
Toes are blue
I’m tired of the cold
and writing this poem too_


----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2018)

writting a thank you sppech to my secret santa when they haven't gifted me anything seems strange


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2018)

nighty the mighty said:


> writting a thank you sppech to my secret santa when they haven't gifted me anything seems strange


Wish a nice Merry Christmas instead of thanking him/her for something you didn't get.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2018)

then i'd like to wish president raiden a merry christmas


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 23, 2018)

@Dark Wanderer from you Santa


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 25, 2018)

Congrats to everyone in the team!

Unfortunately I ran out of steam half way through since I couldn't do the drawing and poem task to santa as I was working for double pay during last week and this week and that took priority over my forum business but it's been good fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scerpers (Dec 26, 2018)

hope my xmas liggts gang got everything they wanted under the tree


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 27, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *Ho-Ho-Holidaze 2018:*
> 
> @001 - 19
> @A. Waltz - 30
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2018)




----------

